
Circle Acquires Poloniex - dsr12
https://blog.circle.com/2018/02/26/circle-acquires-poloniex/
======
justboxing
Active Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466064)

------
jeofken
What is the legal structure and country of residence of a company such as
Poloniex?

